# Just bought a 2011 Nishiki Colorado



## MTBatonRougeDude (Sep 15, 2011)

Bought me a Nishiki Colorado for 350 the other day, love the bike and am looking to get more into trail riding and such, what are some performance upgrades i could make to my bike? Tires, suspension, etc. Thanks in advance.

Garrett


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

CarolinaLL6 said:


>


What size frame does that fit in?!?! How do you set the sag with that upgrade?

As far as upgrades... Don't... just ride it. Only changes you should do are for comfort.

Stem (length)
Handlebars (width)
Saddle
Pedals
Grips

Other than that, just ride it! When you break parts consider upgrading that part. When you outgrow the fork, consider replacing the bike.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just ride it into the ground. I sell them, and trust me when I say that while they are a great entry level bike to get into mountain biking, they are not worthwhile to upgrade. Save up all your extra pennies for when the bike starts holding you back. Have fun.


----------



## MTBatonRougeDude (Sep 15, 2011)

sounds good thanks for the advice! and yeah i already tried to put that engine under the seat but it wouldn't fit??? advice on modding it to fit?


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

MTBatonRougeDude said:


> sounds good thanks for the advice! and yeah i already tried to put that engine under the seat but it wouldn't fit??? advice on modding it to fit?


Vaseline and a shoehorn


----------



## K. Olsen (Jul 15, 2011)

pics


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Interesting, Nishiki as been resurrected as a sporting goods store brand...

Might look into tires that work best in the normal trail conditions in your area...possibly folding bead models to drop some rotating weight. The stock ones look stiff (low TPI casing, thick rubber sidewalls) and heavy.


----------

